# Amazon Covers at Staples and Target



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if Staples and Target will sell the lighted and non-lighted amazon covers when they start selling K3's? It would be sooo much easier to see all the colors of each cover in person instead of ordering a few to see the colors in person and then paying the $7 return shipping fee amazon is charging to return the covers you don't like.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Id assume they would sell both, but i wouldnt be able to say 100%, be nice if they did, im a bit of a cover horder *blush*


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a Staples gift card burning in my pocket... this could be GOOD.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

If history is any indication then I would assume Target will not (no clue about Staples). The couple of Targets I have been to have had the Belkin sleeve, and some Speck stuff, but not the Amazon branded covers.


----------



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

Just read the press release from Staples http://investor.staples.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=96244&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1464867&highlight=
 and the following line looks promising: "Staples will also carry a full assortment of Kindle accessories." They don't say what those accessories will be. But since this is a new partnership with amazon and they're carrying the new kindle, I hope amazon also authorizes them to carry the new amazon brand cases. 
Others, like M-edge and Javo edge would be nice as well. That way we can look at cases from all different brands side by side and make our decision in person. For the moment, that's definitely an advantage of owning a nook over a kindle--the ability to buy a nice case specifically designed for your reader in person at the same time you buy your device.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

You'll be able to get the Amazon cover at Target.  They'll have both the lighted and non-lighted versions, but only in basic black.


----------

